# Google Home: Setup / initial thought.



## athomas90 (Jan 2, 2018)

The lack of an auxiliary port on the Home also annoyed me. It'd be nice to be able to just plug the mini into a large speaker and use that outright as the mini's speaker. Even with the CC Audio you have to specifically tell the Home to play on that device, unless I'm missing something. 

Which camera setup were you looking at getting for the Home?


----------



## LGHTme (Aug 3, 2017)

athomas90 said:


> The lack of an auxiliary port on the Home also annoyed me. It'd be nice to be able to just plug the mini into a large speaker and use that outright as the mini's speaker. Even with the CC Audio you have to specifically tell the Home to play on that device, unless I'm missing something.
> 
> Which camera setup were you looking at getting for the Home?


Looking at the foscam r2 since I will have these mounted mainly indoors and 1 outdoors with a small box.


----------

